# Michigan RTI Question



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

northern52 said:


> I have an apprentice who took the NEC test in MI and did not pass the 1st time. Does he still need to accumulate 144 RTI hours per year until he takes the test again?



One of the guys here should know ,Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:


----------

